# need more advice on bad students



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

OK, with the baking class, its one thing or another. Som of you know already that the class is fulled of bums and slakers. The whole finishing late thing seems to be under control now but this next issue is more personal.

We've only had 3 classes and I've found some of my products missing. Keep in mind that I've already taken the baking course but am staying for the love of baking and that I won't get any money back for exempting it either. Also keep in mind that the chef knows me and he is marking me much harder then the rest of the class. Hence, my product will turn out immensly better so compinsate for the higher expectation of me. But my marks are kept in the low 80s as some one or some people will steal my product. Its happend like 3x now and I'm the only person in class with stuff missing, I hardly find that a co-incidence. Next time I have trays of my stuff missing, I'm stoping class and inspecting everyone's trays. 

I ask you though, is there anything else I can do? I've always marked my trays with my name in bold, I'm thinking of putting it on more then 1 or 2 places. But there has to be more that I can do. It pisses me off to no degree that someone is getting higher marks in class for my work while I get penalized for having crap in my finished boxes or missing items.


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

Advise? Get over it. Same stuff happens on the line too....unless you want to have a friendly talk out at the dumpster with some folks-thats life. 
danny


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

On the line, its a little different as your not getting marked and everyone makes the same stuff of the same quality. At school, its a lot different since I am getting marked and you can see a huge difference between trays. Hard to get over if someone is getting high 90s when they deserve like mid 60s or 70s.


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

i had stuff swiped left and right in school-it happens, just like the real world. Yes, it is different on the line; you must put out product irregardless and your job is at stake. No, not everyone produces the same quality product in this business-thats why someone likes yours. Maybe you pissed someone off in, or out, of class?

Ok, best way to defeat the thieves is to move your stash often. Masking tape, marking pen, and a double catering wrap for your sheets, hotel pans, etc...Try throwing a fake bone out there to see if someone bites . You share the lab with another class or three? Could be someone from another class swiping stuff. With a double catering wrap you will know instantly if someones tampered with it. if you want to get anal and can narrow it down to your classmates, start checking trash cans for your marked cups, etc...Then its dumpster talk time-or have a "friend" do the talking for you.

Complaining to the Chef Instructor that the reason you are getting such low marks is missing mise is the wrong way to go about it IMO-remember they've heard it all and then some in the kitchen. It may very well cast you in a bad light. Same with stopping class and interrupting others PAID schooling for you. Asking why your marks for a certain product are such is a better way to go. Could be he/she was expecting something more and has nothing to do with the swiped mise. Also remember that no one is going to ask you your culinary school GPA when you get hired...

hth, danny


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Really?!?!...I was always under the impression that you GPA does cast some kind of influence when presented in a resume. Anywho, I'm shooting for honors this year or something higher then a 3.9 as that was my GPA 2 years ago. I'd like something to gloat about and rub it in my family's noses who constantly critisize and make fun of my ideas of going into the food industry and attending college for it.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Chicken, take a deep breath and ask yourself. Where does your confidence come from? Other people? Family? To whom do you answer? Are you going to be dissapointed in yourself if you got 85/100 in this class even though you know did your best?

Fill in the blank:

I am first and foremost accountable to ____________.

Frankly, the only time I'm ever really dissapointed is when I can honestly say that I did not give it my full 110%.


----------



## mirepoix man (Jan 26, 2002)

Do you really thinks we, as employers, look at marks? Lots of people come out with high marks, but when push comes to shove, we need to know that you can cook/bake and have a strong foundation in cooking/baking from which you can build on. Remember, some people test well and others don't. Yes, high marks will get you an award and recognition, but just what is the difference in skills between a 78% and an 82% in the REAL world. Don't be discouraged with your bad baking experiences either. What do you expect in a class of over 20+ students, where the instructor is, pardon the pun, stretched to the limit.
None the less...good luck!


----------



## hans.schallenbe (Oct 10, 2004)

i have a school myself here in asia. i understand. hovever, why you use the word pisses me off. keep cool, if you truly can do better as you write, i tell you, just look for the best places to work in after graduation. make a photograph of what ever you did yourself and you can master. however, in the international hotel areana, nobody is asking you about this diploma bolla, what is so important in america. we out here want to know if you can
do. you can be given a doctor title as chef, but it all boils down to your heart, and if you love what you do, dont care the passing mark of beeing the best, as only your beeing professional and knowlegable will tell in the next 20 years, when you look back and ask, why did I get pissed off. but always study your theory. 

hans

iscahm.com


----------

